# Heating in Winter



## HaraldK (Apr 14, 2018)

There are many apartments offered without central heating.
Who has experience with AC or mobile gas heaters.
What are the costs or which other which other possibilities are conceivable.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Air con must be inverter type units, we have these and they are excellant but, dependant on our needs at the time, its run in conjunction with central heating and a log fire, so can't break out costs; but I have read inverter air con heating is one of the least expensive methods.
Wouldn't personally touch portable gas heaters as they produce copious quantities of water vapour which causes black mould and carbon monoxide which of cause is a killer.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Air con must be inverter type units, we have these and they are excellant but, dependant on our needs at the time, its run in conjunction with central heating and a log fire, so can't break out costs; but I have read inverter air con heating is one of the least expensive methods.
> Wouldn't personally touch portable gas heaters as they produce copious quantities of water vapour which causes black mould and carbon monoxide which of cause is a killer.


Let's keep a correct perspective.

Aircon for heating is the most efficient (>100%) way to heat with electricity and therefore the cheapest to heat using electricity.

Log burners produce superb heat and look good however they need tending and can be messy. You also need somewhere to store logs. We have not found our log burner unduly expensive but, of course, that is relative to expectations. They are best when working at maximum and so not too good when you only want a heating "top-up".

We use a portable gas heater for top-up at the beginning and end of the cold season. They do put out water vapour and I am sure some houses, which already have a tendency to damp and/or condensation problems, may be affected by the increase in vapour. Our house does not and we have never experienced black mould. They do put out carbon monoxide but as long as you are aware of that and act sensibly it is not a problem. In any case alarms are available. I have never read of a case of fatality from carbon monoxide poisoning from a properly maintained portable gas heater in this country.

Finally I would mention that our home already had electric storage heaters installed when we bought. Avoid this stupid, uncontrollable and expensive way to heat at all costs.

Pete


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

We've never had any form of heating in the 10 years we've been in Cyprus. I don't miss it, and for the few weeks of the year when it's cool (unless you're in the mountains) it really isn't worth the cost.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

potamiou said:


> We've never had any form of heating in the 10 years we've been in Cyprus. I don't miss it, and for the few weeks of the year when it's cool (unless you're in the mountains) it really isn't worth the cost.



We live in the "hills", not mountains approx 390m above sea level and could not do without heating through the colder months which can extend from December to March.

It would be interesting to hear from other members whether they would be happy to live without any heating.

Pete


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> We live in the "hills", not mountains approx 390m above sea level and could not do without heating through the colder months which can extend from December to March.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from other members whether they would be happy to live without any heating.
> 
> Pete


We lived in Potamiou, 640m above sea level without heating for eight years. There was an open fireplace, but we only lit that maybe 8 or 9 times in our time there. But, we are used to it. The last six years in the UK was in a house without heating too


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> We lived in Potamiou, 640m above sea level without heating for eight years. There was an open fireplace, but we only lit that maybe 8 or 9 times in our time there. But, we are used to it. The last six years in the UK was in a house without heating too


You must be very hardy folks.


----------



## Renard (Feb 16, 2016)

In the Paphos area, try Arenco (next door to bus station in upper town). Had an excellent deal with Alex for efficient inverter type a/c


----------

